# Muriatic acid



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

As any one used it to dissolve concrete or tile ground from a drain.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Years ago I had a urinal that would not flush in a brand new building. The building had interior block walls so my boss said it most likely had mortar poured down the stack. We tried muriatic acid with no luck. The mason drove rebar down went through the drain. 
Worst part when I pulled the urinal some acid got on the floor and I sat in it. Let me tell ya my ass burned.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Years ago I had a urinal that would not flush in a brand new building. The building had interior block walls so my boss said it most likely had mortar poured down the stack. We tried muriatic acid with no luck. The mason drove rebar down went through the drain. Worst part when I pulled the urinal some acid got on the floor and I sat in it. Let me tell ya my ass burned.


Ouch !!!
Well they pour concrete in one of our drain stack. When they did the first initial pour . And I tried snaking grabbing rebar and tried to chisel it out but no luck than I was thinking bout jetting but by the time I thought that I broke the 90 around 300pm so them I started jack hammering.
But my boss said I should of called him before I decided to go Hercules . And he brought up this acid crap I told him that shiet wouldn't had work


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Rigid has a carbide blade tip for the 7/8 cable. Not sure how well it works, but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Rigid has a carbide blade tip for the 7/8 cable. Not sure how well it works, but it may be worth a try.


Well sir it to late now heh we doing it the old fashion way breaking and digging them repairing


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Well sir it to late now heh we doing it the old fashion way breaking and digging them repairing












I do hope you're getting paid well from the tile guys for their sloppy work. 

Once during a condo re-model, the tile idiots slopped grout down the shower drain. The shower drain was fine when I installed the shower pan. It drained fine during my rough inspection. Well after I set the fixtures, I noticed that the shower drain was stopped up. So I took it upon myself to auger out the drain line. I had to fight with it so I am pretty certain it was grout {I even bent the auger head for my K-50}. When I tried to get paid for my work from the tile company, they wouldn't send me a check. I couldn't charge my customer. I just let it go. Lesson learned.

Next time when I'm in that scenario, I'll wait for the customer to mention that a drain line is blocked, and once we hammer out who's paying, then I'll clear the stoppage.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes we have used acid to break down Portland products before as long as it is in PVC pipe it will soften it so a jetter can clean it easily.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> As any one used it to dissolve concrete or tile ground from a drain.


Father in law has concrete pumps and uses a product called backset to break down concrete. It gets neutralized by water. Could use that and then jet the line after


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It wasn't the tiles idiots it was the concrete dumb asses , one of their concrete truck broke a riser during the pour but didn't tell us right away they waited after the room started getting put on
Yeah my company is going to back charge the shiet out of them


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> Well sir it to late now heh we doing it the old fashion way breaking and digging them repairing


Only way to get it out,nothin else would have worked and you would have had callback after call back


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've never used it to dissolve concrete. I did have a customer dump it, baking soda and drain-o down his drain. The fernco going from abs to cast didn't like it. The chemical was so bad in the crawl space that insurance moved him out of the house for a month and had to totally clean it up.


----------

